# 3x3 Color Neutral Thread



## Joel2274 (Jan 30, 2016)

Hey guys! Since you're all probably wondering what this is, it is an idea I got from h2f in the race to sub-30 and 25 thread. What I was thinking is, It could run just like a normal race thread, but you can compete 5 times (or more if you want) until you are the same speed in all 5 different colors. (yes I know there are 6 but you already know 1) So you would just pick a color you want to start with, make your own goal, reach that goal 3 times and move on to the other colors. I'm not going to start it yet because I don't know if anyone will do it. Just let me know if you think it's stupid or if you really want to do it. (because I think you can never have enough race threads 
ALSO I TAKE NO CREDIT FOR THIS
h2f came up with this and I thought it was really cool so I'm gonna see if you guys want to do it


----------



## turtwig (Jan 30, 2016)

Sounds cool. I would do it.


----------



## Forcefulness (Jan 30, 2016)

It's a cool idea, I wont do it because I already am CN, but a lot of people could probably benefit from it


----------



## MaxB (Jan 30, 2016)

Do this! I really want to become color neutral.


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow thanks for the support guys! For school reasons, I will post the new scrambles/results on Saturdays (not tomorrow though because I don't have this whole thing figured out yet [and I'm going paintballing]) Looking forward to starting it!


----------



## h2f (Jan 30, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> h2f came up with this and I thought it was really cool so I'm gonna see if you guys want to do it



I wish it was my idea but I saw others doing it in the race to sub-30 thread.


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 31, 2016)

h2f said:


> I wish it was my idea but I saw others doing it in the race to sub-30 thread.



Well you gave me the idea to start it so thanks


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Round 1 ends 2/6*
I lied about not starting it today lol I had some free time.
I'm not gonna be picky about late results so just post them whenever. 
Rules will just be like any other race thread, if I'm late with new rounds, please don't murder me. You can set your own goals and graduate after reaching that goal 3 times. Please specify which color you are working on and after you graduate, specify your new color also. 


1. B D2 U2 B' F D2 B' F' D2 B F L' F L2 F2 U F' U L F'	
2. D' F R2 B' F2 U2 R F' R D' L R' D R2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 U'	
3. R2 U' R' F2 U' F' L2 U' B2 F2 L' D2 B2 F U2 F' L2 U2 L U2	
4. B2 D2 L' U B' R2 U B2 F' D2 L' D2 U B F2 R U2 R' D' U	
5. U F' D U' B U2 F L B D2 R U2 B' L R2 F R D' U' L2	
6. B' U2 L' R2 B D2 F D2 R D2 R2 U F D F' L' D' U2 B2 U'	
7. D2 U' F' U F L2 B2 U' B L' R D U2 L' B L2 U' R2 B U'	
8. D2 U2 B' U2 F2 L D2 U B D2 L' R U2 B F R' D2 B' R U	
9. U R' U L F' R U R D2 B' R' B' D' U' B U' L' R2 D' R	
10. R D' R2 F' L' U2 F' U L2 R2 F2 D' L R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' U'	
11. B2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D2 U R U2 B' F D2 B2 F U2 L' B F'	
12. U2 R B L2 B2 F' U' R' U2 L B' L2 D' U2 F D R D' R B'


----------



## h2f (Jan 31, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Well you gave me the idea to start it so thanks


Welcome.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 2, 2016)

Yellow first-CFOP
race to sub-26
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-1
Avg of 12: 28.071

Time List:
1. 32.304 B D2 U2 B' F D2 B' F' D2 B F L' F L2 F2 U F' U L F' 
2. (23.994) D' F R2 B' F2 U2 R F' R D' L R' D R2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 U' 
3. 27.536 R2 U' R' F2 U' F' L2 U' B2 F2 L' D2 B2 F U2 F' L2 U2 L U2 
4. 29.197 B2 D2 L' U B' R2 U B2 F' D2 L' D2 U B F2 R U2 R' D' U 
5. 29.808 U F' D U' B U2 F L B D2 R U2 B' L R2 F R D' U' L2 
6. 24.302 B' U2 L' R2 B D2 F D2 R D2 R2 U F D F' L' D' U2 B2 U' 
7. 27.640 D2 U' F' U F L2 B2 U' B L' R D U2 L' B L2 U' R2 B U' 
8. 29.596 D2 U2 B' U2 F2 L D2 U B D2 L' R U2 B F R' D2 B' R U 
9. (DNF(17.854)) U R' U L F' R U R D2 B' R' B' D' U' B U' L' R2 D' R  Screwed up cross twice. nope.
10. 26.495 R D' R2 F' L' U2 F' U L2 R2 F2 D' L R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' U' 
11. 28.483 B2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D2 U R U2 B' F D2 B2 F U2 L' B F' 
12. 25.356 U2 R B L2 B2 F' U' R' U2 L B' L2 D' U2 F D R D' R B'

The reason I chose sub-26 is because the only reason you would want to be color neutral is if you see a better case, so if I do see a better case in the yellow cross, I'll most likely get below 26 second solves.


----------



## turtwig (Feb 2, 2016)

Orange first-CFOP
race to sub-14
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-2
avg of 12: 15.87

Time List:
1. 16.97 B D2 U2 B' F D2 B' F' D2 B F L' F L2 F2 U F' U L F' 
2. 18.47 D' F R2 B' F2 U2 R F' R D' L R' D R2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 U' 
3. (20.43) R2 U' R' F2 U' F' L2 U' B2 F2 L' D2 B2 F U2 F' L2 U2 L U2 
4. 14.80 B2 D2 L' U B' R2 U B2 F' D2 L' D2 U B F2 R U2 R' D' U 
5. 13.00 U F' D U' B U2 F L B D2 R U2 B' L R2 F R D' U' L2 
6. (12.13) B' U2 L' R2 B D2 F D2 R D2 R2 U F D F' L' D' U2 B2 U' //PLL skip 
7. 16.98 D2 U' F' U F L2 B2 U' B L' R D U2 L' B L2 U' R2 B U' 
8. 16.64 D2 U2 B' U2 F2 L D2 U B D2 L' R U2 B F R' D2 B' R U 
9. 17.41 U R' U L F' R U R D2 B' R' B' D' U' B U' L' R2 D' R 
10. 13.55 R D' R2 F' L' U2 F' U L2 R2 F2 D' L R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' U' 
11. 15.66 B2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D2 U R U2 B' F D2 B2 F U2 L' B F' 
12. 15.19 U2 R B L2 B2 F' U' R' U2 L B' L2 D' U2 F D R D' R B'


I'm already double color neutral (white + yellow) and my brother is color neutral, so I'd say that I'm pretty good at solving on other colors for someone that's non-color neutral. I usually average 14-15.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 2, 2016)

wow ur much faster than me lol


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 3, 2016)

3x3 2 hands
blue cross
round 1
race to sub 20

avg of 12
current: 19.91 (σ = 3.78)
best: 19.91 (σ = 3.78)

Average: 19.91 (σ = 3.78)
Mean: 19.39

Time List:
1. 15.69 (0, 5)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, -5)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, -4) 
2. 18.57 (1, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(6, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -5)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(2, -2)/(1, -4)/(0, -2) 
3. 20.03 (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(2, -4)/(-2, -5)/(3, 0)/(3, -4)/(-3, 0)/(5, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/ 
4. 18.04 (1, 3)/(3, 0)/(-4, -4)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(6, -5)/(-1, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -2)/(6, 0) 
5. 23.52 (-2, 3)/(2, -1)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(4, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -1)/ 
6. 17.07 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(-4, 2)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(6, -2)/(-1, 0) 
7. 18.73 (4, 0)/(0, 6)/(0, 3)/(5, -4)/(-2, -3)/(3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(2, -2)/(2, -5)/(0, -4)/(1, -4)/(0, -4) 
8. 20.20 (0, 2)/(-3, -3)/(1, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(3, 0)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -4)/(6, 0)/(0, -4)/(4, 0) 
9. 28.89+ (0, -1)/(0, 3)/(-2, -5)/(5, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-2, -1)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0) 
10. DNF(17.26) (-5, 3)/(-4, 5)/(3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-5, -2)/(-3, -4)/(6, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -4)/(4, -2)/(-3, 0) 
11. 14.25 (4, 0)/(-4, 5)/(1, -5)/(2, -1)/(-2, 0)/(0, -3)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, -2)/(-4, 0)/(1, -4)/(3, -2) 
12. 18.33 (4, 0)/(-4, 2)/(-5, -2)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -4)/(-5, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -4)/(-4, 0)/

1/3

im usually white/yellow. i dunno what i average on 3x3. i know im sub20, but thats it. i dont take 3x3 seriously.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 3, 2016)

turtwig said:


> What's with the Square-1 scrambles?


I was about to ask the same thing. he might have been doing square 1 before he did the competition scrambles


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 4, 2016)

Round 1
CFOP Yellow Cross
Moyu Aolong V2

*Average of 12: 42.643*

Best Time: 38.28
Worst Time: 1:09.09

1. 49.71 B D2 U2 B' F D2 B' F' D2 B F L' F L2 F2 U F' U L F'
2. 39.09 D' F R2 B' F2 U2 R F' R D' L R' D R2 U' B2 R' B2 R2 U'
3. 1:09.09 R2 U' R' F2 U' F' L2 U' B2 F2 L' D2 B2 F U2 F' L2 U2 L U2
4. 47.47 B2 D2 L' U B' R2 U B2 F' D2 L' D2 U B F2 R U2 R' D' U
5. 40.23 U F' D U' B U2 F L B D2 R U2 B' L R2 F R D' U' L2
6. 43.66 B' U2 L' R2 B D2 F D2 R D2 R2 U F D F' L' D' U2 B2 U'
7. 40.16 D2 U' F' U F L2 B2 U' B L' R D U2 L' B L2 U' R2 B U'
8. 39.68 D2 U2 B' U2 F2 L D2 U B D2 L' R U2 B F R' D2 B' R U
9. 41.97 U R' U L F' R U R D2 B' R' B' D' U' B U' L' R2 D' R
10. 43.28 R D' R2 F' L' U2 F' U L2 R2 F2 D' L R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' U'
11. 41.18 B2 F2 L2 R2 D' U2 L2 D2 U R U2 B' F D2 B2 F U2 L' B F'
*12. 38.28 U2 R B L2 B2 F' U' R' U2 L B' L2 D' U2 F D R D' R B'*

I'd never attempted anything other than white cross before this. This was an interesting experiment though and whilst I don't know how much CN practice I'll be able to put in, I'd be up for entering this in the future if it keeps going.

Thanks for running this.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 4, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Round 1
> CFOP Yellow Cross
> Moyu Aolong V2
> 
> ...



What was your goal average on that one Shaky Hands?


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 4, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> What was your goal average on that one Shaky Hands?



I guess I'm aiming to chase my fluctuating Ao100 on White Cross, which is 33.78s at the moment.

Thanks.

EDIT: Call it aiming for 34.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 4, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> I guess I'm aiming to chase my fluctuating Ao100 on White Cross, which is 33.78s at the moment.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: Call it aiming for 34.



cool. Thanks!


----------



## MaxB (Feb 5, 2016)

Round 1
CFOP w/ Tanglong
Yellow Cross, Race to sub-25

*Average: 27.96*
1. 29.82
2. (18.54)
3. 22.19
4. 25.56
5. 22.03
6. 26.99
7. (37.92) 
8. 26.40
9. 32.98
10. 29.47
11. 27.29
12. 36.91
lol, new pb, and its under half my worst time


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 6, 2016)

Spoiler









Spoiler







Srry about the links in the spoilers. I couldn't figure out how to put just the image in there. 
Also, I am open to any ideas anyone may have for the appearance of the graphs.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 6, 2016)

Round #2 scrambles


1. D' L' B D' U L R2 D2 U' B' F' L R' B2 F U F' L' R' U	
2. F U B2 R D2 U' B2 F' R2 U2 L' B2 F L' R2 B' L' R' U2 F2	
3. D B L U R U' F D2 U R' D' L2 R' F2 L U2 F D2 U L	
4. B2 U' L2 R' D' U2 L R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B F U' L R' D2 B U	
5. D' U2 L' B' L' D2 F' L2 R F' L R F D2 L R' B2 R' D U'	
6. U F D U2 L R F D U' L R' U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D U2 R' 
7. D' B' F L2 R2 U R U L B2 D2 U' F2 L' R F2 D L' F2 R2	
8. F L R D' L R' F' D' B L2 R D2 L R U L' B2 L2 U R'	
9. L2 D2 B' D' U2 B2 F L D' R' B' D' U B U' F L' B F L2	
10. L U2 L' R' U2 B F2 D L R' B2 F' D2 L2 D' U' B2 D' L D	
11. B F D2 U' L R2 B2 F' L F' R' D' U2 B F' L2 U' L B U'	
12. D2 U' F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 R' D U2 L R2 B' U' F2 R' U' F


----------



## turtwig (Feb 6, 2016)

Orange first-CFOP
race to sub-14
Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-6
avg of 12: 17.99

Time List:
1. 15.70 L' D2 U2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R D F U R2 U2 R B D 
2. 17.03 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' R2 B U2 L2 F2 R' U B' F2 D R' B U2 
3. (14.76) U L2 B' D' L' F2 L' U F' U L2 B2 U L2 D R2 F2 B2 U' F2 
4. 17.85 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' F' L' B' D2 F R2 D' F U' R 
5. (28.71) D2 F2 L U2 L' F2 R' D2 L2 D2 R U B' L' F2 D' F' L' R U2 //pop
6. 19.26 L2 D' L2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 R2 B2 L D F' D2 U R' B' L2 D' 
7. 22.98 D2 F2 L2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 U2 B R2 U' L U B' U' L2 D L B' 
8. 15.24 B2 R2 U2 B' U' D' B' D L F2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' 
9. 15.60 B R2 F U2 R2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' R D' R F2 L2 D' F2 D2 
10. 17.23 F2 U F2 R L' B D L' B' U2 B2 D R2 L2 D F2 D R2 U2 D' 
11. 18.80+ D B2 R2 B' D2 U2 B D2 L2 F U2 B2 U F L D' B' D F2 R B' 
12. 20.19 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B' L' R B U2 B' L U B' R'

Wow, that was really bad. (not going to bother changing the scrambles to the competition scrambles)

(BTW, I like the graphs, but I think the cuber status graph should contain white as well since not everyone can do white)


----------



## gateway cuber (Feb 7, 2016)

Blue first F2LL (WV)/ELL hybrid method
race to sub-20
ao12: 21.35
Time List:
1. 21.23 B2 D' L2 D2 F2 D B2 U' L2 B2 L' B' L F U' L' B2 R' B' U' 
2. 20.64 L2 D2 F U2 B F2 U2 F' D2 L2 D2 L' R F L D' F2 D L B2 U' 
3. 19.22 U B2 D2 L U2 L' D2 R B2 L' B' L2 D B' L' U' R2 F 
4. 22.55 L U' D2 L B2 D F2 U2 L' D2 F2 U2 D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B L2 
5. 22.19 D' U2 R2 D' R2 F2 D' U B2 R B' U' L B D R' D U' F' 
6. 21.42 D2 R2 D L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D R2 B' F' L' B D U' B' R2 D2 
7. 20.79 R' D F' B U L' F2 B' U' L D R2 B2 U' L2 U' R2 D B2 
8. 24.27 F L' F2 L U2 B2 D' R F' D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F R2 F2 R' 
9. 19.91 B2 D' F2 U' L2 R2 U2 F2 D' B R U2 R D' B L D L 
10. 19.37 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 D U F2 U R' B' L F R' F2 U' B' L2 R 
11. 23.13 U R2 F2 U L2 U B2 D' L2 B2 L2 R' D2 B R' B' R U L' F U2 
12. 22.19 U F D' L F R' U' R2 B' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R2 B R2 U2 B L2 U2

I'm only doing blue, green, orange and red. because i can already do yellow on top of white.


----------



## Kudz (Feb 7, 2016)

Can I race if I am fully CN?


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 7, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's an idea that might work?


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 7, 2016)

Kudz said:


> Can I race if I am fully CN?


Yas u can fellow racer


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 7, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> Here's an idea that might work?
> 
> View attachment 5882



That might be a good idea


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 9, 2016)

Round 2 - race to sub-26
CFOP-yellow cross

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-8
*Avg of 12: 25.227*

Time List:
1. 23.734 D' L' B D' U L R2 D2 U' B' F' L R' B2 F U F' L' R' U 
2. 23.854 F U B2 R D2 U' B2 F' R2 U2 L' B2 F L' R2 B' L' R' U2 F2 
3. 26.452 D B L U R U' F D2 U R' D' L2 R' F2 L U2 F D2 U L 
4. 23.921 B2 U' L2 R' D' U2 L R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B F U' L R' D2 B U 
5. 22.160 D' U2 L' B' L' D2 F' L2 R F' L R F D2 L R' B2 R' D U' 
6. 26.281 U F D U2 L R F D U' L R' U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D U2 R' 
7. (28.503) D' B' F L2 R2 U R U L B2 D2 U' F2 L' R F2 D L' F2 R2  what F perms do you guys use? Mine has 3 rotations in it and I hate it.
8. 23.150 F L R D' L R' F' D' B L2 R D2 L R U L' B2 L2 U R' 
9. 28.482 L2 D2 B' D' U2 B2 F L D' R' B' D' U B U' F L' B F L2 
10. 26.534 L U2 L' R' U2 B F2 D L R' B2 F' D2 L2 D' U' B2 D' L D 
11. (17.613) B F D2 U' L R2 B2 F' L F' R' D' U2 B F' L2 U' L B U'  Waaaaay beyond my goal, lol
12. 27.700 D2 U' F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 R' D U2 L R2 B' U' F2 R' U' F
Yay!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 9, 2016)

Round 2
CFOP Yellow Cross
Moyu Aolong V2
Race to sub-34s

*Average of 12: 37.357* (last week: 42.643)

Best Time: 32.03
Worst Time: 48.10

1. 38.93 D' L' B D' U L R2 D2 U' B' F' L R' B2 F U F' L' R' U
2. 48.10 F U B2 R D2 U' B2 F' R2 U2 L' B2 F L' R2 B' L' R' U2 F2
3. 39.46 D B L U R U' F D2 U R' D' L2 R' F2 L U2 F D2 U L
4. 45.81 B2 U' L2 R' D' U2 L R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B F U' L R' D2 B U
5. 39.80 D' U2 L' B' L' D2 F' L2 R F' L R F D2 L R' B2 R' D U'
*6. 32.03 U F D U2 L R F D U' L R' U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D U2 R' (PLL skip)
*7. 34.72 D' B' F L2 R2 U R U L B2 D2 U' F2 L' R F2 D L' F2 R2
8. 36.76 F L R D' L R' F' D' B L2 R D2 L R U L' B2 L2 U R'
9. 34.96 L2 D2 B' D' U2 B2 F L D' R' B' D' U B U' F L' B F L2
10. 35.12 L U2 L' R' U2 B F2 D L R' B2 F' D2 L2 D' U' B2 D' L D
11. 34.99 B F D2 U' L R2 B2 F' L F' R' D' U2 B F' L2 U' L B U'
12. 33.02 D2 U' F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 R' D U2 L R2 B' U' F2 R' U' F (PLL skip)


----------



## mafergut (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi. Nice idea!!!!
I am right now doing the sub-25 race somewhat similar to this. Not just a single color but all of them that I don't normally do, that is, I am dual CN white/yellow so I'm doing whatever other cross color depending on the scramble (either red, orange, blue or green). The problem with the other race-to-sub-X threads is that they have just fixed targets. So, as soon as I graduate sub-25, there is still some time to get close to sub-20 (and I will probably never graduate to sub-15 )

So, I will be glad to participate as soon as I graduate sub-25 having targets like sub-22, sub-21... Having to do the same color in all scrambles will be a bit more difficult, though, as you cannot get the easier ones on each scramble as I'm doing now.

Also, I agree with turtwig that you should include white. There are people that is not CN and solve on other colours than white. Antoine Cantin solves on orange (or is it red?) and there's a fast guy in the Old cubers discussion forum (Selkie) that solves on blue.

Regarding the graphs, if you have MS Excel you can do pretty nice tables and graphs with that with a lot less effort.

EDIT: Added 1st results on blue. I failed as I'm aiming for sub-23. Funny that solves 5 & 6 were failed not on F2L but on PLL. 7th solve, though, I inserted two F2L pairs in the wrong slot, ruining what could have been a nice solve. Also the two 20.xx should have been sub-20 save for some PLL lockups, nothing to do with cross color 

CFOP *Blue cross*.
Race to sub-23

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-9
*avg of 12: 24.08*

Time List:
1. 25.92 D' L' B D' U L R2 D2 U' B' F' L R' B2 F U F' L' R' U 
2. 22.54 F U B2 R D2 U' B2 F' R2 U2 L' B2 F L' R2 B' L' R' U2 F2 
3. (20.47) D B L U R U' F D2 U R' D' L2 R' F2 L U2 F D2 U L 
4. 22.11 B2 U' L2 R' D' U2 L R2 F' R2 D2 U2 B F U' L R' D2 B U 
5. 25.99 D' U2 L' B' L' D2 F' L2 R F' L R F D2 L R' B2 R' D U' 
6. (DNF(29.84)) U F D U2 L R F D U' L R' U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D U2 R' 
7. 29.04 D' B' F L2 R2 U R U L B2 D2 U' F2 L' R F2 D L' F2 R2 
8. 21.45 F L R D' L R' F' D' B L2 R D2 L R U L' B2 L2 U R' 
9. 20.88 L2 D2 B' D' U2 B2 F L D' R' B' D' U B U' F L' B F L2 
10. 26.92 L U2 L' R' U2 B F2 D L R' B2 F' D2 L2 D' U' B2 D' L D 
11. 22.13 B F D2 U' L R2 B2 F' L F' R' D' U2 B F' L2 U' L B U' 
12. 23.78 D2 U' F2 D2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 R' D U2 L R2 B' U' F2 R' U' F


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 10, 2016)

round 2

blue cross race to sub 20

avg of 12
current: 20.44 (σ = 2.77)
best: 20.44 (σ = 2.77)

Average: 20.44 (σ = 2.77)
Mean: 20.06

Time List:
1. 22.38 R F' U2 F' U F2 R' F U2 
2. 23.95 U' F' R2 F2 R' F U F R' 
3. 18.30 R F R2 U' F2 R2 U F U' 
4. 16.84 F' R U2 F' U2 R2 F R' F 
5. 18.86 F' U2 F' U2 F' R U' F U' 
6. 18.68 U' F2 U2 F' R' U' F' U F 
7. 22.68 R2 F' U2 F2 R F' R2 U R2 
8. 16.30 R2 U R2 F' R F2 R U2 R 
9. DNF(19.05) U2 R' F' R F' R2 U R F2 
10. 23.74 U' F' R' U' F' R2 U R2 U 
11. 17.02 U2 R2 F' U F2 R2 U2 F' U' 
12. 21.87 U' R2 U2 R' U' F U2 F U'

well couldve been sub 20, but i fail.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 15, 2016)

Spoiler









Spoiler







Well I'm a goose. I forgot to post the new scrambles yesterday even though I was on the forums a lot.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 15, 2016)

Round 3 

1. R U' F' D F R' U' L2 F' D2 R' B2 F2 D2 F D B2 F2 D' R2	
2. L2 R2 F' D F' R' B2 F R B F' R' D B R F2 L' D2 R B'	
3. R2 F D U L' F L R B' F2 U2 R D L' D B2 R' D2 L' F'	
4. L2 R' D B2 F U L2 R B2 F2 R2 D' R' U L2 U2 L2 R' B U2	
5. R U2 L D' L B2 L' B F' U2 B R' D' U B2 F R D' U' F'	
6. B' D' R F2 L' R D' U B R2 B2 L' B' F L D' B L R F	
7. R F R' D' B2 R' B2 D2 B D L2 R B' L2 D' B2 D' U' L' R'	
8. R F' U2 B2 R F' U2 L' D' F L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D B' R2 D U2	
9. U' F' L R B' L' R2 D R' F U2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 U' R2 D F'	
10. D2 U2 F D R D U' F' R' F2 U B' F U' B U' L2 R' U' L'	
11. D L2 D' L2 U2 B' D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 U F' R2 F R U2 B2	
12. D' L' U2 L' R B' L R2 U2 L R' D' F2 R2 B R F2 L B' L


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 15, 2016)

r3

race to sub 20 blue cross

avg of 12
current: 20.15 (σ = 1.98)
best: 20.15 (σ = 1.98)

Average: 20.15 (σ = 1.98)
Mean: 20.51

Time List:
1. 20.16 (-2, 0)/(2, 5)/(3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(0, -5)/(0, -3) 
2. 29.16 (3, 5)/(6, 3)/(3, 0)/(4, -2)/(3, -1)/(-3, 0)/(5, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3) 
3. 20.70 (-2, 0)/(6, 3)/(-3, -3)/(-1, -4)/(3, 0)/(3, -2)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(2, 0)/(5, 0)/(0, -1) 
4. 18.89 (0, 5)/(-2, 4)/(6, -3)/(5, -4)/(0, -3)/(-3, 0)/(1, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -2)/(2, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -1) 
5. 19.32 (-2, -3)/(-3, 0)/(6, 0)/(-1, -1)/(-5, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-1, 0)/(-4, -5)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(2, -2)/(-3, 0)/ 
6. 15.44 (0, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(-2, -2)/(3, -3)/(6, -4)/(0, -3)/(5, 0)/(0, -2)/(2, 0)/(0, -2)/(0, -5)/(0, -1)/(2, 0) 
7. 22.43 (4, 0)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -1)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/ 
8. 19.84 (3, -4)/(-2, -5)/(2, -1)/(1, -2)/(2, -3)/(3, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(0, -5)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-5, -4) 
9. 19.56+ (-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-2, -2)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(3, -4)/(0, -4)/(0, -4)/(5, 0)/(6, 0) 
10. 21.63 (1, 0)/(0, 3)/(2, 5)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, -2)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-2, -1)/(2, 0)/(5, -4)/(6, 0)/ 
11. 22.94 (0, -4)/(-3, -3)/(4, -5)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, 0)/(6, 0)/(-3, 0)/(0, -5)/(-4, 0)/(0, -2)/(-2, 0) 
12. 16.03+ (1, 0)/(3, -3)/(0, 3)/(-1, -1)/(6, 0)/(0, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-3, 0)/(-3, -2)/(4, 0)/(2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-3, 0)


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 15, 2016)

pyr14 said:


> r3
> 
> race to sub 20 blue cross
> 
> ...


squan scrambles wut


----------



## mafergut (Feb 15, 2016)

Round 3 - Race to sub-23
CFOP *Blue cross*.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-15
*avg of 12: 22.48*

Time List:
1. (26.12) R U' F' D F R' U' L2 F' D2 R' B2 F2 D2 F D B2 F2 D' R2 
2. 19.70 L2 R2 F' D F' R' B2 F R B F' R' D B R F2 L' D2 R B' 
3. 24.14 R2 F D U L' F L R B' F2 U2 R D L' D B2 R' D2 L' F' 
4. 20.30 L2 R' D B2 F U L2 R B2 F2 R2 D' R' U L2 U2 L2 R' B U2 
5. 20.45 R U2 L D' L B2 L' B F' U2 B R' D' U B2 F R D' U' F' 
6. 20.11 B' D' R F2 L' R D' U B R2 B2 L' B' F L D' B L R F 
7. 24.13 R F R' D' B2 R' B2 D2 B D L2 R B' L2 D' B2 D' U' L' R' 
8. 23.98 R F' U2 B2 R F' U2 L' D' F L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D B' R2 D U2 
9. 23.26 U' F' L R B' L' R2 D R' F U2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 U' R2 D F' 
10. 22.89 D2 U2 F D R D U' F' R' F2 U B' F U' B U' L2 R' U' L' 
11. 25.79 D L2 D' L2 U2 B' D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 U F' R2 F R U2 B2 
12. (19.60) D' L' U2 L' R B' L R2 U2 L R' D' F2 R2 B R F2 L B' L

This week I made it! Very inconsistent average, though, because I still mess up so many times during F2L but the solves that go more or less well are already around 20 seconds, which is quite close to my normal white/yellow average for just a few solves of practice this week.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 16, 2016)

Round 3
CFOP Yellow Cross
Moyu Aolong V2
Race to sub-34s

*Average of 12: 38.178 * (last week: 37.357)

Best Time: 26.44
Worst Time: 2:00.52

1. 46.38 R U' F' D F R' U' L2 F' D2 R' B2 F2 D2 F D B2 F2 D' R2
2. 38.38 L2 R2 F' D F' R' B2 F R B F' R' D B R F2 L' D2 R B'
3. 44.11 R2 F D U L' F L R B' F2 U2 R D L' D B2 R' D2 L' F'
4. 30.80 L2 R' D B2 F U L2 R B2 F2 R2 D' R' U L2 U2 L2 R' B U2
5. 41.06 R U2 L D' L B2 L' B F' U2 B R' D' U B2 F R D' U' F'
6. 2:00.52 B' D' R F2 L' R D' U B R2 B2 L' B' F L D' B L R F (couldn't work out what was going wrong and then realised I was solving the wrong side, doh!)
7. 35.38 R F R' D' B2 R' B2 D2 B D L2 R B' L2 D' B2 D' U' L' R'
8. 38.51 R F' U2 B2 R F' U2 L' D' F L2 R2 D2 B2 F2 D B' R2 D U2
9. 30.92 U' F' L R B' L' R2 D R' F U2 B2 D2 L' U' R2 U' R2 D F'
10. 36.44 D2 U2 F D R D U' F' R' F2 U B' F U' B U' L2 R' U' L'
*11. 26.44 D L2 D' L2 U2 B' D2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R F2 U F' R2 F R U2 B2 (PLL skip)*
12. 39.80 D' L' U2 L' R B' L R2 U2 L R' D' F2 R2 B R F2 L B' L


----------



## turtwig (Feb 17, 2016)

Round 3
Orange first CFOP
Race to sub-14

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-17
avg of 12: 17.16

Time List:
1. 18.00 R' F2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U B2 U2 B' D' L D' F' L D B R2 
2. 15.67 L' F2 U2 F U2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 R' U' L' D' B' D B' 
3. 19.97 B2 U R2 U R2 D' B2 U R2 B2 L2 B D L' F' R B R2 D U2 B' 
4. 19.64 L D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 F R2 L' B D' F2 R' B L B' L 
5. 15.86 F U2 D B' R' U' B L2 B R2 U2 F2 L B2 U2 R' U2 B2 D2 R2 
6. (14.63) L' B2 D2 R F2 U2 R B2 L' B2 F' L2 B' D' B R2 B' U R2 F' 
7. 14.95 R2 F D2 B2 R2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 F' L B D2 U' B2 L B' F' D R 
8. 18.40 R U R2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 L2 U F' D2 F L F R B2 U2 F2 
9. 15.72 L' D R2 D' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 U' B' U2 F U B2 U2 F L F' 
10. (21.31) D' R' L F D2 L F2 U R U B2 L2 D R2 U B2 L2 U2 F2 B2 
11. 14.77 D2 U2 B2 R F2 R2 U2 R' B2 U2 L' D' F U' R2 B L B R' D' 
12. 18.56 F L D R' F2 L D B2 U R2 F R2 B R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 F' B'

Ugh bad.


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 18, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Round 3
> Orange first CFOP
> Race to sub-14
> 
> ...


Hey at least you met Ur goal


----------



## turtwig (Feb 21, 2016)

Joel2274 said:


> Hey at least you met Ur goal



I did?


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 21, 2016)

turtwig said:


> I did?



Well I thought you did but it looks like I read the numbers wrong

Round 4

1. U B' U' B' R F R' B2 F2 D' L2 B' F2 D' L U' F2 D2 B2 U2	
2. U B R2 D B2 F' L2 D U F D U2 R2 D R' B U B' R D'	
3. R' D2 U B' D U L D L' R2 B' F U2 L2 R F D2 U2 F2 D	
4. F' R2 U B' U2 F D L F D F U2 F2 R2 U2 L R' D' U2 F'	
5. U' R' B2 F D2 U' L2 B' F L2 B2 F U F' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 B	
6. L' F L' R' U L U B2 F' D' U B' D L' D' U2 L2 B' R U'	
7. U' B' D' R B R' B2 D' U B D2 B2 F' D' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 U	
8. B2 F R' D' R' B L2 B' R' U2 F R2 D B2 F' L' R F' D' L2	
9. B' D' L D U2 R F' D L D L2 R2 U B U B' U' B' D' B	
10. B2 L' R U' L2 R2 D R U2 R D U2 L2 B2 F' D' L2 R' U2 L'	
11. B U2 B U2 F' L D' B U' L B' D' R B U' R' B2 L' D' U2	
12. D' B R U2 L2 R' U2 R2 U2 L R' B F2 R2 F2 L' B' L' D L


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 21, 2016)

Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## mafergut (Feb 21, 2016)

Round 4 - Race to sub-23
CFOP *Blue cross*.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-21
*avg of 12: 23.45*

Time List:
23.42, 24.37, (28.69), 26.92, 24.34, (18.07), 21.68, 21.28, 21.68, 23.07, 24.23, 23.44

I started the average right after doing 5x5 and the 2-5 relay in the weekly competition, without any specific 3x3 warm-up and I was slow at first, by the time I got the rythm it was too late already. Anyway, the slim chances I still had of succeeding I spoiled them in the end trying to push too much. So, back to square one (no, I'm not gonna solve my SQ-1 )


----------



## turtwig (Feb 21, 2016)

Round 4
Orange first CFOP
Race to sub-14 ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-2-21
avg of 12: 16.64

Time List:
1. 17.49 F U D L' U R F L B' U2 D F2 D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 R' 
2. 14.00 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F2 U2 F2 R D R' F' U B2 U L' B' U 
3. 18.32 L' U2 B2 D' L D2 F U' D' L' U2 L U2 L' B2 R F2 B2 U2 
4. 14.75 B' D F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 L B' F' R F U L D' R' 
5. 19.17 L2 R2 B U2 B R2 D2 U2 B F' D2 U' R' D B D' L R2 D' R2 D2 
6. (24.14) D' L U2 R U2 F B' L B L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F2 U B2 U F2 B 
7. 14.85 F' B D F R' F D2 R F U D' F2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 
8. 16.19 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 U B2 U' L B2 U L2 U L' D2 B' L' R2 
9. 16.84 R2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 L B L' D2 U2 L' U L R' D 
10. 17.58 U' R' B' D2 B2 D B2 D' F' U2 B2 L2 U2 R' F2 L2 B2 R F2 L' 
11. (11.35) F2 D' L2 D' B2 F2 D' R2 U B2 U' L' U L B' L' F2 D' R2 F U2 //OLL skip
12. 17.16 D2 R2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 F2 L' R2 F D2 F L' F' L' R2 D2 U' L


----------



## pyr14 (Feb 23, 2016)

r4

blue cross race to sub 20

avg of 12
current: 21.08 (σ = 2.97)
best: 21.08 (σ = 2.97)

Average: 21.08 (σ = 2.97)
Mean: 21.05

Time List:
1. 23.29 L' U L B U' R' U B l' b u' 
2. 26.33 U' R' U R' B U' L R' l' u 
3. 18.33 R U' R L' B R L' B' l r b' u 
4. 19.00 R L R' U L' B' R U' l' r b' u 
5. 17.63 L U L B' R' L R' B l' r' b u 
6. 15.48 U L U' L' R' L U' R' L l r b' 
7. 23.80 L' U B' R U' R B' R b u' 
8. 20.44 R B' R' U L U B' R' r' b' u 
9. 25.83 U' R U B' L' R' L B b' 
10. 22.97 U' R' L R' U R' B' R' l r 
11. 22.25 R L' U' R' L' R U' R l' u' 
12. 17.20 U R L U' B' L' R B U r b' u'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 25, 2016)

Round 4
CFOP Yellow Cross
Moyu Aolong V2
Race to sub-34s

*Average of 12: 34.428 * (last week: 38.178)

Best Time: 26.44
Worst Time: DNF (no idea what went wrong, maybe a messed-up PLL or it could be there was a mistake earlier in F2L)

1. 37.28 U B' U' B' R F R' B2 F2 D' L2 B' F2 D' L U' F2 D2 B2 U2
2. 43.75 U B R2 D B2 F' L2 D U F D U2 R2 D R' B U B' R D'
3. 30.22 R' D2 U B' D U L D L' R2 B' F U2 L2 R F D2 U2 F2 D
4. 36.64 F' R2 U B' U2 F D L F D F U2 F2 R2 U2 L R' D' U2 F'
5. 30.20 U' R' B2 F D2 U' L2 B' F L2 B2 F U F' D2 L' B2 U2 R2 B
*6. 28.36 L' F L' R' U L U B2 F' D' U B' D L' D' U2 L2 B' R U'*
7. 31.31 U' B' D' R B R' B2 D' U B D2 B2 F' D' U2 F' D2 B2 L2 U
8. DNF (32.41) B2 F R' D' R' B L2 B' R' U2 F R2 D B2 F' L' R F' D' L2
9. 41.41 B' D' L D U2 R F' D L D L2 R2 U B U B' U' B' D' B
10. 32.88 B2 L' R U' L2 R2 D R U2 R D U2 L2 B2 F' D' L2 R' U2 L'
11. 31.65 B U2 B U2 F' L D' B U' L B' D' R B U' R' B2 L' D' U2
12. 28.94 D' B R U2 L2 R' U2 R2 U2 L R' B F2 R2 F2 L' B' L' D L


----------



## Joel2274 (Feb 29, 2016)

wow. 2 days late this time. Sorry guys



Spoiler









Spoiler


----------



## kbrune (Feb 29, 2016)

Round 4
Yellow cross
Sub 20

Ave: 25.65

34.08, 28.14, 32.54, 31.02, 29.33, 20.02, 30.71, 37.57, 19.67, 24.97, 25.73

Could have been worse. First attempt at opposite cross. I'm not sure I'll ever introduce this into my normal solving but it's worth practicing.. we shall see.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 5, 2016)

Spoiler









Spoiler







Next week I am probably going to start the result style sort of like the race to sub 20 thread does just because it's more simply and I don't have a much time on me with school coming up and everything.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 5, 2016)

Round 5 scrambles

1. D F2 U2 R' F R2 D' U L D L' U L2 B2 L' F L2 R2 B F	
2. L2 B F D' U F D U L R F2 D' F' L2 R2 B U' F D' U2	
3. D' U R B' D B' F2 U' R U B F' U2 L' D2 U F' D' R D2	
4. R F2 U L' B2 F2 L2 R U2 B' R B L2 F2 D U' R B2 R' F'	
5. R2 B' R B L B2 F R2 B' D U F' R U2 F' L' R D2 R F	
6. B R D' F R B' F L' F' D' U R2 U F' D2 B D2 B' U L	
7. D U R' D U2 R' B2 F2 D' U' B' D' U2 F R D L B L' U'	
8. B' D' R F U' F' L D U2 L2 B' D' B2 F' L R U L B' R2	
9. D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F U' B2 D2 U B F2 U B F2 L2 D' L D2 R	
10. L2 R2 F' U2 R' D2 R F2 R' B2 L D' B2 F' L' R2 B' L2 R F2	
11. R' U' L' U' R' U R2 B L2 B2 U2 B2 U' B' F R' D' B' F2 U	
12. B2 F' R' F D L' R' B F' D F' U' B2 U' R F D F D2 U2	

Lol last week I forgot to post the scrambles. Srry about that.


----------



## turtwig (Mar 6, 2016)

Round 5
Orange first CFOP
Race to sub-14 ao12

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-6
avg of 12: 16.62

Time List:
1. 18.03 D B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 D' U' F R2 U L' B' R D2 R B' 
2. 16.15 F2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U' F2 D B L U' B2 D' R U' F2 L2 U2 
3. (19.65) R2 D U2 R2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 L' U' B' L' R U' B2 D' U' B' 
4. 17.08 B2 F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 B' D2 U' F2 U' L F2 R' F' 
5. 17.40 U R2 B' R L F' L B' D R2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 D2 B 
6. 17.22 L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 B D B2 F2 L' D' F' D' U2 F 
7. (14.34) F2 U' B2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' D' B' U2 F R' B' U' L //OLL skip
8. 16.22 D' F' D' F' D' B U' B2 L' D2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' D 
9. 14.99 F' D2 L' D2 R2 U2 R F L U' B2 D F2 L2 F2 R2 D' F2 R2 
10. 15.63 U' D' F2 L U' B D' L F2 R2 L2 U D2 F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D R' 
11. 17.90 F' D2 B D2 U2 B L2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R D' B R2 F R' B L2 D' U' 
12. 15.54 L F' B L U' F B2 U R F2 B2 L' F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R U


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 7, 2016)

r5
race to sub 20
blue cross

avg of 12
current: 19.53 (σ = 1.59)
best: 19.53 (σ = 1.59)

Average: 19.53 (σ = 1.59)
Mean: 19.63

Time List:
1. 18.49 U' R' U2 R2 F R' U2 R' F 
2. 18.49 F U2 R2 F2 U' F R2 U2 F' 
3. 18.23 R' U' R' F' U F2 R' F2 R2 
4. 19.92 U R2 F' U R F U R2 F' 
5. 18.04 F' R2 F R' U2 F R' U2 R2 
6. 22.68 F2 U F' R' U R F' R F U' 
7. 23.45 R2 F2 R F' U' F U' R U2 
8. 18.30 U' R2 F' R F R2 U R2 U' 
9. 19.26 R' U2 F R' U F2 U' R U 
10. 20.14 R' U' R2 U' R2 F U R2 U 
11. 21.66 U2 R2 F R' F R2 F U' F2 
12. 16.83 U' R' F2 R2 U' R' U R U2


----------



## mafergut (Mar 7, 2016)

Round 5 - Race to sub-23
CFOP *Blue cross*

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-7
*avg of 12: 22.54*

Time List:
18.95, 23.40, 22.03, 22.29, 22.48, (26.23), 24.19, 26.20, 20.58, 21.41, (17.82), 23.81

In spite of a crisis in the middle of the average I barely managed to pull it off this week, even if not by much.


----------



## kbrune (Mar 11, 2016)

Round 5
Yellow cross
Sub 20
Ave: 29.35

42.83, 26.09, 39.61, 28.93, 37.21, 24.46, 24.83, 24.87, 32.30, 23.48, 27.34, 27.87

This is how I thought last round would go. I might do an ao100. See what happens at the end.


----------



## ZOMBAGE (Mar 11, 2016)

hey turtwig im new


----------



## ZOMBAGE (Mar 11, 2016)

yo turtwig im new will ya help?


----------



## turtwig (Mar 11, 2016)

Hello. What do you need help with?


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 13, 2016)

Spoiler







I think I am going to stop doing the red/green page thing that tells the success status and do it how the race to sub-20 thread does it.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 13, 2016)

Round 6

1. D2 L' F2 R U B' F2 L2 R U R D2 F L F2 L F R' B2 F'	
2. R U F2 D2 U2 B2 F D B U2 R' B2 U2 R' B' D L2 R' D U2	
3. U L2 F D' U' L' R2 D' B' L R' B' D' B R D' U' B' L' R	
4. B2 D2 L' B2 D2 U2 B2 D' F L2 F2 L D' R D F2 D' L F2 U	
5. D U2 B2 F R' B L F' D' L F2 L' D L2 B2 L B' U' R' D'	
6. R U' B2 F L B2 F R2 U' R F L2 B' F U' B2 F2 L' R' B2	
7. R' D' U2 B2 D L U2 B F' D L R F D U B2 R' D' L2 D'
8. D' R F2 U2 F2 L' B F L2 R2 D U' L' D' R' U' B D2 R' U	
9. U2 R B2 F' U2 L' B F D2 L' D2 B2 D U L R' U' L2 R' B	
10. D' L2 U L R' U2 R2 F U' L2 B D' R2 F2 U R B L' R2 B
11. R2 D U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B L' B F' R' U' B2 F' L2 F U B2 R'	
12. R' B' U F' R' D2 F' U B2 F U' L U2 L' B' D' U2 F R2 F

Mafergut and Pyr14 met their goals last round


----------



## kbrune (Mar 14, 2016)

Round 6
Yellow
Ave: 26.22

22.44, 32.20, 48.62, 25.41, 25.78, 30.43, 22.21, 24.95, 28.14, 21.65, 21.60, 28.99


----------



## turtwig (Mar 14, 2016)

Round 6
Orange-first CFOP
Race to sub-13 ao12

avg of 12: 16.87

Time List:
1. 16.39 R2 D2 U' L2 B2 D' L2 F2 D R2 B2 R U R' U2 L' B' L2 R2 D' F2 
2. 15.40 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U F' D' F' L D R' B2 R F' 
3. 16.35 U2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' R' F' D' B2 F' U L' B L D2 F 
4. 18.84 L2 B' L2 B R2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F' R' B2 U' B2 D2 L B F2 L' D 
5. 13.78 B F2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D2 U R2 L' F' L R' U' F U' R B 
6. 18.05 F2 U L2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B' D2 F2 R D L U F R' U' 
7. 18.89 R2 D L2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 U B2 U' F L2 B' L B2 L' F2 L' R' 
8. 16.45 D R2 D L2 R2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U2 R' B' U2 B L2 D R D F' 
9. (11.94) F R2 B2 D B2 D2 U L2 D F2 D F2 R U' L D' R' B U' R' 
10. 19.16 U2 L' B2 U2 L' D2 B2 L2 D2 F' R' B' D' B L D L' B U 
11. 15.30 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 F2 R' D2 B' U' F U B' L' B' R 
12. (19.88) L' B2 U' R2 D' F2 U L2 D2 F' U B D F2 R F' U' F'


----------



## mafergut (Mar 15, 2016)

Round 6 - Race to sub-23
CFOP *Blue cross*.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-15
*avg of 12: 20.69*

Time List:
20.53, 20.69, 20.70, 20.44, 19.51, (17.19), 21.96, (24.37), 23.16, 19.41, 18.96, 21.51

Very nice average for blue cross!!! I'm quite happy. It was going so well that I started to get nervous and had a couple bad solves but I just stopped for a minute to calm down and concluded in good shape. With results like this I could start thinking of graduating sub-20 full CN soon. The 17.19 was full step. One of my best full-step non-white/yellow solves ever.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 28, 2016)

Spoiler







Next week I am going to switch completely to the race to sub-20 thread format and ditch the badly made table system.


----------



## Joel2274 (Mar 28, 2016)

Round 7


1. F' R' B U L D' B L B2 D2 U' L D R B' F' R F L R 
2. F' R2 U2 B' F2 D' R B' F2 L D U' B F' R B' F D2 U2 B 
3. B2 F' L2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 R F U B2 D U2 L' R F R2 D' B 
4. L R' F' U' L R2 B2 D2 U' B2 F L2 R2 F2 R2 F D' F' U L2	
5. F' D' R2 B' F2 L D' U2 F' U' L2 R2 U' R F' L2 U L2 R F	
6. R' D2 U F' U2 B D2 U' B F L2 R2 U R' U2 L D2 U B2 R'
7. F D2 U2 F2 U' R' B' F' L2 R2 B F' L2 R B' L2 R2 U' L2 R2	
8. R2 D' U B2 F2 U' L2 D2 U B' U2 R' D2 F D U' L2 R' B2 R2	
9. D2 U' L F' L2 R' D2 U L' R2 D U' F L' F2 R' B D2 U B2 
10. R' B F2 D2 L' R U' F D R F2 L2 R2 D2 U' R' D' L U' L' 
11. U' R2 D L2 R2 U L' U B2 F' L D U2 B2 L R B' L2 D' L2 
12. L2 B2 F2 D2 U' B L2 R2 D' U2 F D' U' F2 U L' R2 F2 U' B2

Sorry for the delay guys! I went on a skiing trip for spring break and when I got back on Sunday, my computer was messing up and I had to take it in for repairs.


----------



## turtwig (Mar 29, 2016)

Round 7
Orange first CFOP
Race to sub-14 ao12

avg of 12: 15.99

1. 15.51 F2 U2 L2 R2 F2 D' L2 U' B2 R2 L F L U B' R D' R2 F D2 
2. 14.94 B U' B2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' L2 D2 F' U' L F U L2 B' D2 
3. (19.87) U2 B2 R' D R2 L B D F' U2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 F' L2 R 
4. 17.27 F2 D U2 R2 U F2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 R' F U' L' U2 L D2 B L2 R 
5. 15.39 L D L2 R2 U' B2 D' B2 U B R' F2 D R2 D' F' U2 R 
6. (13.12) D2 L2 D2 B U2 B F2 R2 B D2 F2 U' L2 D' B' L R' D U2 B D 
7. 15.20 L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 D' L2 D' B D' L' U2 R' D2 L2 
8. 16.18 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 D L2 U F2 D2 L2 F' D B' R' U R' U2 F U 
9. 16.40 L2 B R2 D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 F' R2 F' L' F2 U F2 R D L B' F2 U2 
10. 16.25 D U2 L2 B2 D2 U F2 U B2 F' L' F U' L' R U' L F L 
11. 18.37 F2 L' U' B2 L U B2 U' F R' U2 L2 F2 L' U2 R D2 R2 F2 B2 
12. 14.39 D B' R' U' B' L' F' R2 B D F2 D' B2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U2


----------



## mafergut (Mar 29, 2016)

Round 7 - Race to sub-23
CFOP *Blue cross*.

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-29
*avg of 12: 20.58*

Time List:
19.78, 22.01, 19.54, 21.80, 20.62, 20.26, 19.55, 19.22, 23.02, (23.21), 19.91, (18.55)

A very nice average with blue cross again. Feeling closer to sub-20. I think with this I get 3 sub-23 averages in a row and "graduate". Starting next week I will try sub-22 green and, with each colour I will aim a second faster (sub-21 orange and sub-20 red ).


----------



## kbrune (Mar 29, 2016)

Round 7
Yellow
Ave: 26.77

28.87, 23.91, 37.49, 31.94, 25.55, 20.46, 21.29, 29.33, 23.61, 27.86, 30.34, 24.96


----------



## pyr14 (Mar 31, 2016)

r7 
blue cross
race to sub 20

Generated By csTimer on 2016-3-31
avg of 12: 18.84

Time List:
1. 17.13 U R B' R' B' L' B' L' l' r b u 
2. 18.54 U B R U' R' L B' U l' u' 
3. 16.36 U' B R U' B' R L U' r' u 
4. 22.22 R U' L' R L' B' L U' l r' 
5. 20.06 B' L' B' L' B U' L' R l' b' u 
6. 19.34 B' R' U B L U' R' B' l' r' u 
7. (26.81) R U B' R B R U B l r' u' 
8. 18.20 L' B U B' L' U R' B' l' r u 
9. (14.68) U L' U' R' B' L' R' L' l r b' 
10. 17.63 U' L' R' U L' R U' L' B' r' b' u 
11. 17.76 R U L R' U L R U l r' b' u 
12. 21.13 R B L U L R B U' l r' b'

i think 2/3


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 2, 2016)

Round 7 results

pyr14 (2/3)
mafergut graduates! Congratulations! 

___________________________________________________
Round 8

1. U2 L R2 B U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 R D2 B2 F' R' F L' U2 R B' 
2. F2 D' U2 B2 L' R2 D2 U' L R' B' U2 F2 D F2 L2 R' B2 F L	
3. L2 D2 U R B' F R U F D2 B' D2 U' L2 R B2 F2 R' D' L	
4. D' U' R2 U L F' D' U2 R D U' L R D F' L2 R' F U B2
5. D U' B2 F2 D' U2 R B F2 R2 D' B D2 U2 B L' U' B2 F R2	
6. B F U B2 U' B2 F' D B' F' D2 U' B2 R' F2 L2 R2 F2 R B	
7. D' L2 R2 B2 D' U2 L R' B2 F2 R' D2 R2 F' L B F' R B2 F
8. B2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 R' U B D F2 U R D2 U2 L' U' R2 D2 F2	
9. U R' B' D B' F' U2 B F L R B' R D' F L2 D2 R2 F2 D	
10. B L' B D2 U' L B' L B' L R' F D R' B' R F2 D U B2	
11. R' D' L2 R' D U2 F2 D' U B' D' F L F U' L2 R B' F L 
12. U' B' L' D' U R2 D' U B2 L D' U' B R2 D' B' D2 L' R' B


----------



## turtwig (Apr 2, 2016)

Round 8
Orange first CFOP
Race to sub-14 ao12

avg of 12: 18.31

1. 18.57 R2 U' B2 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 U' B U2 F' D U2 L2 F L' D R2 
2. 19.20 D' L F U R F2 U' L' B' R2 B' L2 U2 F R2 D2 R2 B' D' 
3. 17.45 D2 L2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L' F D2 B R2 U L2 B2 L' B2 
4. 21.85 U' L2 R2 F R2 D2 B U2 L2 F' L2 R U' F2 L2 D2 R D' L' U' 
5. (24.30) F' L2 F' D2 U2 F R2 F D2 F D2 L' F' D' R' B R' U' F' D' F' 
6. 15.94 D2 U2 L' B2 D2 L2 F2 R' B2 U2 D L D F R2 F2 D U' B' L2 
7. 18.63 B L2 F L2 B L2 F' U2 B' U2 R2 D' L' R F R D2 F' U B2 
8. (14.57) R B R2 D2 U2 B L2 F U2 B' F2 R2 U' B R U' B R' D2 R D 
9. 16.06 F2 U' D L B U' F U F L U2 L2 D2 F2 L' B2 L2 B2 D2 L 
10. 21.19 L' D F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 F2 U' B' L2 D' F D L' R' B2 R' 
11. 18.54 R U' B2 F2 U2 B2 D F L2 U' B' F2 R2 D2 B U2 
12. 15.68 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F' R U2 L2 B U F2 D' U F'

lol


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 5, 2016)

r8
race to sub 20
blue cross

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-5
avg of 12: 18.68

Time List:
1. (DNF(1.39)) (0, 2)/(4, 1)/(5, 2)/(4, -2)/(3, 0)/(6, 0)/(0, -1)/(-3, 0)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -2)/(-4, -5) 
2. 21.61 (0, 2)/(-3, 0)/(4, 1)/(2, -4)/(1, -2)/(0, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-3, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(0, -1)/(-1, 0) 
3. 22.03 (-2, 0)/(3, 3)/(-4, -1)/(-3, 0)/(0, -3)/(6, -3)/(0, -5)/(-3, 0)/(0, -1)/(-4, 0)/(4, -2)/(2, -4)/ 
4. 16.56 (4, 0)/(-1, 5)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(1, -5)/(2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, 0)/(-4, 0)/(-4, -3)/(-4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(3, 0)/(-2, 0) 
5. 19.58 (3, -1)/(4, 4)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(5, -4)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(-1, 0)/(4, 0)/(2, -3)/(1, 0)/(0, -1) 
6. 19.34 (0, 5)/(3, 0)/(-5, 1)/(3, 0)/(2, -4)/(-3, 0)/(4, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -3)/(0, -1)/(2, -5)/(-3, -4)/(-2, 0) 
7. (14.58) (-5, 0)/(0, 3)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-4, -1)/(0, -3)/(-3, -5)/(3, 0)/(0, -4)/(1, 0)/(4, 0)/(0, -4)/(2, 0)/(3, -1) 
8. 17.91 (4, -3)/(0, 3)/(0, 3)/(2, -1)/(-3, 0)/(3, -3)/(4, 0)/(0, -3)/(5, -3)/(-2, 0)/(-2, -1)/(0, -4)/(-2, 0) 
9. 17.02 (6, -4)/(0, 6)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -2)/(0, -3)/(3, -3)/(-1, 0)/(-3, -3)/(0, -5)/(4, 0)/(-2, 0)/(4, 0)/(4, 0)/ 
10. 14.89 (0, 2)/(-5, 1)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -4)/(-3, 0)/(3, 0)/(-5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-1, -2)/(-4, 0)/(4, -4)/(-5, 0)/(-1, 0) 
11. 20.52 (-5, 0)/(3, 0)/(-3, 6)/(5, -1)/(4, -5)/(5, -3)/(-3, 0)/(-2, -3)/(-2, 0)/(2, -1)/(2, 0)/ 
12. 17.29 (4, -3)/(-4, -1)/(1, -2)/(5, -4)/(3, -2)/(6, -3)/(2, 0)/(-2, 0)/(-4, 0)/(0, -3)/(4, 0)/(-1, 0)/

3/3 yay


----------



## mafergut (Apr 5, 2016)

Round 8 - Race to sub-22
CFOP *Green cross*

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-5
*avg of 12: 20.36 [1/3] for Green cross*

Time List:
18.69, 21.02, 21.35, 21.84, 17.58, (17.57), 21.87, (26.26), 22.06, 20.09, 19.14, 19.91

Except for a "panic moment" in the middle of the average it was quite nice and consistent.


----------



## PDT (Apr 7, 2016)

Round 7
Race to sub 14
*Cfop blue cross*
Generated by DCTimer on 2016-04-07
Average: *16.292* (σ = 1.88)
Best time: 13.120
Worst time: 23.828
Individual times:
17.800, 16.193, 16.718, 16.557, 20.333, 14.316, 15.903, 14.034, 13.769, (13.120), (23.828), 17.297


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 12, 2016)

Mafergut (2/3) full CN I believe?
Pyr14 (3/3) graduates! congratulations!

congratz to all u awesome people who participated

_____________________________________________
Round 9
First off, I have some explaining to do. I haven't been on time for this thread's rounds lately. The reason is 2 things. 1. I just started a drivers ed class which is every Saturday, the day that I usually post the scrambles, so that really gets in way cuz every class is from 9:30 to 3:30. 2. State testing for my school is today and Tuesday but that shouldn't get in the way too much since it's only 2 days.
Anyway, new rule: If I am more than a day late on the new round, just go ahead and start the next round with your own scrambles. I don't really care if you used the scrambles I gave anyway, it's just to make it more official.
If you want to be a HUGE help, posting your success status at the bottom of your results, (Example, [2/3]) that helps me out, A TON cuz it's kinda hard going through all the posts to see who graduates and who met their goal for the first time.
Another thing that helps is making you ao12 in a larger font, and green/red font if you succeeded/failed.
Thanks for understanding guys!

*1.* * B' F' L2 D2 F D U F' R2 B' D' U2 F' D2 U2 R' D U2 L2 R
2.* * F D B2 D2 B F D U2 R D U B2 F2 L2 D2 R D' L2 D' R'
3.* * D2 R2 U2 B R D' U2 L2 R' D2 U B2 F L2 R' B L R' U2 F
4.* * D2 U2 F L R B' U' B2 F2 R2 B L' B2 F L2 R' D' B F L2*





*5.* * B2 L' R' U' R' F' R' B' U' B2 F2 L' F' U F L' R2 U F2 R2*







*6.* * B D2 U2 L2 B' L2 R2 B2 F' R D U2 B2 F' U2 L2 F L' R U'
7.* * R2 D U' L' R B2 F R' D B D U2 L' B' U F' L B' F2 D2
8.* * L U2 B F2 D' U' R U' R U2 L' R2 U B2 L2 D' R' D R2 F2
9.* * U2 B F2 L R2 B2 F D' F D2 U2 B' L R2 B2 F' D' U' B' U
10.* * B2 U F L' F U F' U L' D' R2 D' B L2 B2 D' L D' U B
11.* * L2 B' F2 U' L2 R B2 F U2 R2 U2 F D' U2 R2 D U' L D2 B'
12.* * L B F2 D U B' F2 D' U' L' U' B L2 R B2 U L2 R' U R2*


----------



## mafergut (Apr 12, 2016)

Round 9 - Race to sub-22
CFOP *Green cross*

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-12
*avg of 12: 19.64 [2/3]*

Time List:
20.42, 18.95, 19.59, 18.02, (18.02), 21.92, 18.88, 19.58, (23.04), 20.33, 19.03, 19.62

Very nice average for green cross but I needed a good deal of warm-up solves until I saw that I was starting to get in the range. Also not a single super-easy green cross in the whole average so, doubly happy.


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 13, 2016)

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
*avg of 12: 19.90 {1/3}
green cross
race to sub 20*

*lol, scrambles say it is round 8
but it is actually round 9*

Time List:
1. 23.56 R U L U R' L U R l r' 
2. 19.13 U R' B U' R' B' U R' U' r b u 
3. 16.86 U B' L B' L B' U L' r b u' 
4. 22.62 U' L' R' B' R' L U' B u 
5. 16.84 B R' B R' L' U B L' l' r b 
6. (15.02) U R' B' L' U B R' L' B l r u 
7. 19.42 B' R L R' B' U' R L l' r' b' u 
8. 15.21 L R' L R' L' U' B L' l' u' 
9. 20.46 U' R U' B' R L' B' U' R' l' r b' u' 
10. 21.69 L U' B' U R' U' B' R' l' r' b 
11. 23.12 R U R B L U' R L l' r' b u 
12. (24.89) L' B' R' U L' B L B' l b' u'


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 14, 2016)

pyr14 said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-13
> *avg of 12: 19.90 {1/3}
> green cross
> race to sub 20*
> ...



Edited. Nice catch!


----------



## turtwig (Apr 15, 2016)

Round 9:
Orange cross
Race to sub-14 ao12 (0/3)
1. 16.85[1] L F2 U F2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 D B2 U' F R2 F D2 F' U' R B2 
2. 16.65 B R2 B2 R2 F D2 R2 U2 F L2 F L U L2 F R F' D' F' U2 
3. 21.37 U2 L D2 B2 L' F2 L F2 R' D2 B' D' R' D R' U R2 D2 F2 
4. 19.09 L2 F L2 F L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U F D U L B' R2 D' U R2 
5. 18.10 F U B2 R' U2 B D' B R D2 L2 F B L2 B R2 U2 F' L2 
6. (21.85) B2 D2 B D2 F D2 F' U2 F' U L D F2 D2 R D F D2 B' 
7. (14.45) U2 R F' U' R D B L D' F2 U2 R2 B R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D2 F R 
8. 16.86 L B2 U2 R' F2 R D2 L D2 R F R' B2 L' R' D' R B R 
9. 15.71 B D2 R D2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 F2 D2 F2 U B U2 R D L D U 
10. 16.89 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' U2 B D2 F D2 U2 R B' L2 B' D B2 U' F2 L' B' 
11. 17.36 L' R2 F D2 R2 F L2 R2 B' R2 F2 R2 L D' R2 U L B' D2 R B 
12. 16.73 U' R' L F2 U' L2 B R F D' L2 D' F2 U2 D' L2 U L2 F2


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 16, 2016)

Mafergut (2/3)
pyr14 (1/3)
_________________________________________
Round 10
*1.* * B' D2 U' B D' B' R' B2 F' L B2 U B' F' D' U2 F2 U L' R2*







*2.* * D2 L' U L2 D U2 R U2 B' F2 L' R' F L2 U2 R D' R2 U R'
3.* * L2 D B F L U' L R' D R B' F2 U B2 F L2 D' U B' U2*







*4.* * B D L U2 L U2 B U' F R2 D2 L' D L F R' D' U B' F'
5.* * B' F L R D' R2 U2 L2 R' B' F' R2 D2 F2 L' R B' U F' L2
6.* * R' U2 B2 L R2 D' U F' R' U2 R D' U' R' U2 F D2 U' R D
7.* * L2 R' U' B' F2 L2 D B D' L F2 D' L R B' F2 D2 B F' D
8.* * L2 R' D2 B' D2 U2 R D U2 B L2 R2 B2 L' U' L2 R2 U2 F R
9.* * L D' L R B' L R B L F D' B F R D2 U2 F L' R2 B'
10.* * D' B2 F' D F R D' U B L2 R' U2 L2 R D' R' D' U' R2 F2
11.* * B L R' D U F' D U L U' B' F' R' D' U' R B' R' F2 D2*




*12.* * B F2 R B' F2 D R F2 L' B' U L2 U' F' D2 B F2 U L' R'

Posting the scrambles a day early cuz drivers ed is tomorrow *


----------



## turtwig (Apr 17, 2016)

Orange cross CFOP
Race to sub-14 ao12 (0/3)
Ao12=*15.34* (with a nice 14.08 ao5 )

1. 15.16[1] R2 B R2 F2 L U' L2 B R L2 U D2 F2 D' B2 L2 U D2 B'
2. 15.74 L2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 L U2 B R' D2 R2 D' L2 B D2
3. (17.79) L2 D' R2 D R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 R B' R F' U F L2 B2 F L
4. 16.17 L2 D2 B L2 F' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U R' F2 R' D2 B D L' F2 L2
5. 14.92 D' F' U2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 F D' L' B' D2 U' R
6. 14.84 L F' D2 F' U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B' L2 U R2 D' L' B' R2 B2 D' R2
7. 13.73 L2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 B D2 F L F U L2 F' L2 U' R U B
8. 14.71 B U2 R2 F L2 B' F2 R2 B' F R' U F' L2 R' B' U2 B' F'
9. 13.79 L B2 U2 F2 D2 L B2 L U2 L2 D B R2 U' B L2 D F R' B
10. 16.89 F' B2 U' B2 D2 U' R2 D R2 U' F2 L2 R' D L D2 L' U2 B U2 B'
11. (12.56) U' R' D' F' L2 B R' B U R2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2
12. 17.42+ F2 R2 B' U2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 F' R D2 B' D' B F' L U R2 U'


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 18, 2016)

r10
0/3
green cross

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-18
*avg of 12: 20.87*

Time List:
1. 19.58 R' U L' R' B R' U' L l' r b u' 
2. 18.35 U R B R U B R' U' R l b' 
3. (16.04) L B' R L' B U R B' U' l' r b u 
4. 24.36 L R' B' R L B R B R l' b u' 
5. 24.19 U R' B' L U L B U r' b u' 
6. 18.44 B' U' B L' B' U R' L' l' r b' u' 
7. 23.32 U B' R U R' U L' R' B l' b u 
8. 21.04 B' L' R U B' L' R' U' r u 
9. 19.47 B U R' U R' L R' L l r' b' u 
10. 21.88 L' U' R' B U L' U L' l r' u 
11. (24.78) R' U B' L R L' U B' l b u' 
12. 17.98 U R B' U' B L' U' L' r' u'


----------



## mafergut (Apr 22, 2016)

Round 10 - Race to sub-22
CFOP *Green cross*

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-22
*avg of 12: 20.79 (3/3)*

Time List:
18.73, 21.62, (16.42), 23.60, 21.42, (25.36), 17.82, 19.17, 21.00, 23.86, 19.55, 21.13

A quite irregular average but enough for sub-22 and graduation. Now it's turn for another color and a second faster. Next week either orange or red sub-21  Not yet decided which color to choose first.


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 23, 2016)

Mafergut graduates this round and moves on to his next color! Congratulations!
________________________________________________________________
Round 11
*1.* * D L R2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 D L' R' D' U2 L' D' B F2 L2 R B'
2.* * D2 U2 R B2 L B D' L' R U F2 U' L2 R B' D' L B2 R' F'
3.* * B' U B R2 B' F2 D2 L' D' B' D2 U B L D2 B D' B R
4.* * U' F' D' R2 B L2 R B2 F2 L' F L F' L B2 F' D' U' F' U2
5.* * D U2 L' U2 L F' D' B' L D2 B F D B2 D2 B2 F' D L R2
6.* * L2 D2 L' R' D F R' F' U' R2 U' L2 R' B' R B F2 R2 D2 U'
7.* * F' L2 R2 B L' U B D U2 B2 L2 U B' L R2 B' F' R' F2 U2
8.* * U B' L2 B2 D B' D U2 L2 R2 B2 F' D2 U2 L' D2 U' B R2 U2
9.* * U2 B2 L' R2 D B2 F' D2 U' B2 F2 L' B2 D2 B' U2 B2 R2 B F'
10.* * R2 D B' R2 B2 F' L2 R' F2 D U2 B' F' L' R' B2 L R F2 U
11.* * U' B U L2 R' B2 F D2 B L2 B2 D2 B F D B D' R2 U L
12.* * R D' L B' L' D U' B2 F D2 L2 R U' L' R D R B2 F' D2*


----------



## turtwig (Apr 23, 2016)

Round 11 I believe?
Orange-first CFOP (0/3)
Race to sub-14 ao12

ao12 = 15.23

1. 13.14[1] F D2 R2 B U2 F' R2 U2 B D2 F' R' B' F L2 R B2 D' F2 R' U2 
2. (11.56) D U2 L' B2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' B2 U2 R2 B F2 D' U' B L' D' R B2 
3. 12.08 D2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 L F' R2 U R2 D2 F U' R' U' 
4. 16.29 F' B2 U2 F R2 U' B2 L' F' L2 U' D2 R2 D' F2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 
5. 13.69 D' L2 F D2 L2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U' R' D L D' F U' B2 D2 
6. 15.74 R' U2 L' F' D2 L' U D L' U D2 R2 U D2 B2 R2 F2 U 
7. 16.68 L' B D2 F U2 F' U2 R2 D2 F R2 D' R B' F L2 R F' D' U 
8. 18.00 F' D R' U F' B' R2 U L' D' L2 B2 R2 L2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 
9. 16.97 R2 F2 L2 U2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 R' D L B L' R' B2 D2 L2 F 
10. (18.57) U B2 L2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B D' B U L' F R B' 
11. 12.25 L2 U2 B' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' D2 B' D' R B' U' L' B D2 L2 R' U 
12. 17.39 B2 D2 B R B U F2 L' U' D2 L2 F2 B' U2 D2 B' R2 U2 F2 U2

Solve 1-5 were 12.97 ao5


----------



## mafergut (Apr 23, 2016)

Round 11 - Race to sub-21
CFOP *Red cross*

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-23
*avg of 12: 21.50 (0/3)*

Time List:
(17.15), 22.09, 21.36, 22.49, 21.65, 21.85, (27.91), 17.60, 20.75, 22.77, 22.11, 22.30

Not good this week. When I was aiming to sub-23 or sub-22 I would do sub-21. Now that I aim to sub-21 I do worse. Either that or my red color is worse than blue and green. I hope next week I'll do it.


----------



## Joel2274 (Apr 24, 2016)

turtwig said:


> Round 11 I believe?
> Orange-first CFOP (0/3)
> Race to sub-14 ao12
> 
> ...





mafergut said:


> Round 11 - Race to sub-21
> CFOP *Red cross*
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-23
> ...



Edited. I'm not paying much attention to the rounds am I?


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 30, 2016)

r11 
race to sub 20
green cross
1/3

Generated By csTimer on 2016-4-30
avg of 12: 19.05

Time List:
1. (DNF(0.04)) U F' U2 F' R2 U R' U R' 
2. 18.19 R' U2 F' R' F2 R' U R2 U' 
3. 21.88 U' F' R2 U F' U2 F R U2 R' 
4. (15.68) U F' R U' F2 U' F' U R' U' 
5. 20.30 F2 U F' R' F' R U2 R2 U' 
6. 17.69 F R' F2 R' U F2 U' R' F2 
7. 28.25 F' R' F' U R' F R2 U2 F' 
8. 17.95 F2 U' F' U' F2 R2 U R' U' 
9. 16.70 U R U' F R' F U F R2 
10. 16.25 F2 R2 F U R F2 R F' R' 
11. 17.18 F R F R' U R' U2 R U2 
12. 16.08 R F2 U' R U R U2 F' U'

lol 1/3 even with counting 28


----------

